# Little Gull on Longboat Key



## riverdees05

Have a three bedroom on hold for July 2015.  Any information would be appreciated.  Read the reviews on RCI and here.


----------



## rapmarks

I think you will love it.  I am not sure where the three bedroom is located.  it is a quiet little resort, and it is quite a distance to shopping or anything else.  There is a little "mall" right next to the resort and we had a great dinner at the restaurant nearest Little Gull. 
I had a problem with red tide there, got a prescription, drove north to get the prescription, they said they didn't have the drug, drove back, called dr back, drove south to get it, they didn't have it.  then she changed the prescription, drove south again.  all told i believe i drove almost 75 miles for the prescription


----------



## chriskre

As Rapmarks said, nice place if you don't encounter red tide.
When I went I was lucky but it can happen anytime.

I had a 2 bedroom on the beach side which was like a little
prefab house with a nice porch.  
The resort is small but cute. 

I do remember there being alot of rules and little placards all over
the condo warning you that if you turn on the fireplace there will be
a charge and other annoyances.  :annoyed: 

The area is nice.  Upscale and near Anna Marie Island.  
Publix close by.  Beach was nice except for the mosquitoes
in the evening during summer.  
I'd go back it if wasn't so far from me.


----------



## rapmarks

no charge for using fireplace.  need to purchase fireplace logs, they sell in lobby.


----------



## riverdees05

The Check-in Date: 07/18/2015. do we need to be concerned about the red tide?

The unit we have on hold is Unit 7, second row Gulf.  Does anyone know the bed sizes?   Will try to find a number to call.


----------



## fillde

riverdees05 said:


> The Check-in Date: 07/18/2015. do we need to be concerned about the red tide?



Red tide is totally unpredictable. You could have it 1 month and not have it for years.  There was a small bloom I believe a few months ago. It disappeared quickly. 

I would not let it affect my travel plans.


----------



## Jim Bryan

The three Bedroom is Unit #7 Gulfside. Have been going for over 20 years. Shopping and restaurants not far at all. Saint Armand's Circle just a short drive South. North is Bradenton Beach and Anna *Maria* Island. Plenty to do or plenty quiet if you want to do nothing at all. Check out their website for more info.


----------



## Sea Six

I was there several years ago and had red tide.  Fortunately it was on day 6 of our 7 day stay that all the dead fish washed up.  We left and went up to Disney.


----------



## rapmarks

there is a walk in clinic within walking distance.  that red tide really got me and dr said stay inside all week


----------



## Sea Six

The fresh water feeds from Tampa bay down to Sanibel seem to be prone to red tide.  The news is constantly reporting about water problems in these areas.  Now that they are releasing water from Lake Okeechobee down the Caloosahatchee River, things are so much worse in the Sanibel / Ft Myers Beach area. We are just getting too much rain and they are having a hard time dealing with what to do with all the excess fresh water.  The beaches in these areas are a MESS.


----------



## Jim Bryan

Been going to LBK for many years  and have had little problems with Red tide. Been going to Gulf and Atlantic all my life. It can pop up anywhere in the Gulf. no place is immune. Have also seen it on the Atlantic side. We have had a bunch of rain this year. The rain has been more like I remember it as a kid growing up in Florida. Red tide can get bad at times. I remember it had set in at Indian Rocks for weeks a few years ago. A friend of mine said it had started becoming a problem even inside the Condo he was living at.


----------



## Happytravels

*pictures*

https://picasaweb.google.com/116784332597982580848/LittleGullCottages02

Some pictures we took a few years ago.......WOULD LOVE TO MAKE ANOTHER EXCHANGE there!!!  We went in May 2011..

http://www.vacationfla.com/littlegullcottages_video.html


----------



## Beaglemom3

We will be there Christmas week, Dec 20-27, 2014 in a one bedroom.

I don't think we've been assigned a room yet, but have been "promised" a room upgrade with RCI Platinum membership. We'll see.

Thank you so much for the information and photos. Very helpful.


----------



## Jim Bryan

Very nice pictures! We go next month.


----------



## Happytravels

*great*

YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!!


----------



## Jim Bryan

Never am. Been going to Little Gull for a long time. We mainly just relax and visit friends that we have made over the last 20 something years. Before we bought at Little Gull we stayed at the Beach Castle for several years. Watched The Little Gull Cottages being built. (the ones that weren't already on the property)


----------



## Shojon

*Love Longboat*

Haven't stayed at Little Gull but walk by it every time we're down there. And we vacation at White Sands every year and sometimes twice. Never had a problem with Red Tide, though we've had friends who encountered it. 

Here's a link to the report: http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/events/status/

but it may change over time (and certainly won't help you now for 2015).

It's a bit of a crapshoot  but LBK is so nice, it's worth the risk. 

Enjoy!


----------



## rapmarks

I don't think that LBK gets red tide very often, I just hit it wrong.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Little Gull Cottages, Longboat Key Florida*

Little Gull

Are the one bedroom units located in their own little
cottage or do they share a building with another units.

Do all units have their own washer and dryer?

NEAREST AIRPORTS
Sarasota/Bradenton (12 miles)
Tampa (67 miles)


----------



## Miss Marty

*Little Gull Cottages*

_
Unit Size & Location_

1 Bedroom, 1 Bath 
Unit 3-4-5-6-10-11

2 Bedrooms, 2 Baths 
1-2-8-9-12-13-14-15

3 Bedrooms, 2 Baths
Unit 7

4 Bedrooms, 2 Baths
Unit 16

Recreation & Admin Offices
are located below Unit 16!

Gulf Side 1-8  
Bay Side 9-16

Property Map

http://www.vacationfla.com/littlegullcottages_propertymap.html


----------



## rapmarks

no washer and dryer, are attached to another unit.


----------



## Happytravels

*Photos*

We had a one bedroom Unit 4..we had washer and dryer in our unit..take a look at the pictures...there is a photo of them...front loader stacked..


----------



## rapmarks

must not be in the one bedrooms, but seemed everyone was going to the laundry near the pool


----------



## Miss Marty

*Christmas at Little Gull Cottages on the Florida Gulf*

Mike and Edie

Enjoyed your 2014 cottage & beach photos
Did you get a chance to meet Beaglemom3?


----------



## Mike&Edie

Miss Marty,

No but would have loved to.  We met some really nice folks from Wisconsin and some from Florida.  Loved it being so quiet and quaint there.  Would go back again.  We were on the bay side, but unit 9, closest to the street to go to the bay side.  Loved both the restaurants next door in the little mall - The Blue Dolphin (for breakfast and lunch); and especially the Lazy Lobster.  Delicious mouth-watering meal.

There is also a lovely little park down the road that is fun to explore.

Mike&Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> I think you will love it.  I am not sure where the three bedroom is located.  it is a quiet little resort, and it is quite a distance to shopping or anything else.  There is a little "mall" right next to the resort and we had a great dinner at the restaurant nearest Little Gull.
> I had a problem with red tide there, got a prescription, drove north to get the prescription, they said they didn't have the drug, drove back, called dr back, drove south to get it, they didn't have it.  then she changed the prescription, drove south again.  all told i believe i drove almost 75 miles for the prescription



What is Red Tide?


----------



## Conan

Sugarcubesea said:


> What is Red Tide?


http://www.floridahealth.gov/enviro...ts/red-tide-rack-card-2014-english-2484kb.pdf


----------

